# Oh, Dear.....



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I know...... it's all about spinning your own, but here is the standard against which I will always be measuring my own spinning efforts when I finally run out of yarn. :whistlin:











Some time ago, I received a skein and a half of this stuff in a rather large, hodge-podge order of yarn from ebay.
When I first saw it, I knew it was special. When I reached for it and first felt the sensation of it against my fingers, I nearly passed out. :indif:

It is 30% mohair/70% wool, and absolutely to die for.
One strand of it mixed with anything else makes the project extra special.

Later, I got another order of multiple skeins of this Tahki yarn, only it wasn't by accident that time.....

Kaleidoscope has one strand of this in a pink/gray for her foundation.
I made a red/black sweater, scarf and mittens for a SIL with two strands of this, plus other good stuff......

and now, just this week, six skeins of it show up on ebay, in my favorite colors......which just happen to be the colors of that first skein and a half that I stumbled upon (represented in the photo).
If you ever get a chance, yuh just gotta try knitting with this yarn.

Incidentally, the cardigan is scaring me. Pics will be forthcoming in a day or so. Knee length cardigans, with full lapel, knit 100% honeycomb stitch, with big cuffs, takes more than two days. :huh:


(ETA.... Tahki's Jumbo Tweed is a full, 100 gram skein. :bouncy: )


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

You are knitting things that take longer than 2 days to make? Whoa.

I am sure that yarn is lovely. 
All I have is a big pile of raw mohair and a couple bags of wool. :sob:

Right now I am working on a 2 ply of CeCe's silver mohair and the wool from one of PKBoo's grey sheep, Isaac. 
From raw fiber to yarn and I bet I have at least 2 MORE days til it is done.

Your new sweaters sound wonderful.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Looks soft n squishy !!! My Mohair is SO soft , cant wait to spin it up !


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Today I finally finished washing wool from three fleeces. I just have to put the last batch on top of the dog crate to dry. I'm going to take a breather and then attack the mohair.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> never laid my hands on that yarn - but is one single strictly mohair and the other mohair and wool blend? It looks like a 2 ply - or is it a single?
> 
> I bet you COULD spin that yarn easier than you think!
> 
> I just checked on ravelry and its a single! EASY! You can do this FR!



I'm hopin', W...... I'm hopin'. *sigh*


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

gone-a-milkin said:


> You are knitting things that take longer than 2 days to make? Whoa.
> 
> I am sure that yarn is lovely.
> All I have is a big pile of raw mohair and a couple bags of wool. :sob:
> ...


Hmph.

Well, it won't take me two more days to finish this extravagant elegance of a robe, I tell yuh. I'm down to 2/3s of a sleeve, so there. :indif:

Of course...... the belt tie may take half a day. :huh:
Any suggestions on how best to fashion a belt tie out of yarn, say, half inch thick by three inches wide ? :shrug:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Looks snugly to me. I love that soft gray color


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

FR, try a tube for the belt. 

Cast on four stitches on three DPNs, join, and knit 'till it's long enough.  Or make yourself a really big spool knitter and do it that way!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

FR, you could do the tie easly. CO 3(or 4) knit,then without turning slide the stiches back to the tip and knit again. This causes you to actuay knit a tube. Try it, you'll see what is supposed to happen.
A friend of mine Liz, raises/dyes/mixes the nicest 30 %mohair/ 70%romney mixed roveing. Her website, Fibersofmichigan.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Love the looks of that yarn! Wish I had internet I could reach out and feel that with... It looks amazing soft.

Can't wait to see more of your creations!


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

That looks really nice & soft. And I think Kaleidoscope is my favorite thus far. 
Is the honeycomb stitch also called a smocked stitch? Saw something similiar but the pattern was calling it smocked.

jd


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

*snorts*

Well, I never......

If the original creator of that stitch wants to call it something so unglamorous as "smocked" then I just suppose......... :indif: ......but I'll be referring to it, ever-hereafter, as the Honeycomb Stitch. 










(Kalide is pretty close to my fav, too......but I really go for those oatmeal/natural shades....and I have plenty skeins of those to do _another_ robe !  )


I do believe I'll take you Ladies' advice and knit a tube.....although doing so with dpns will/would drive me free of the last bit of my sanity..... so, I'm gunna try 7th's trick and see if I can pull it off.


(sanity is so _scarce_, these days......  )


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Incidentally, the cardigan is scaring me. Pics will be forthcoming in a day or so. Knee length cardigans, with full lapel, knit 100% honeycomb stitch, with big cuffs, takes more than two days.

Why ? time or the threat of attack from a bigg wooly...... lol




While I'm looking forward to pics, I'm really needing the VIDEO. Another creation in process, WOW.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Right now I am working on a 2 ply of CeCe's silver mohair and the wool from one of PKBoo's grey sheep, Isaac.
> From raw fiber to yarn and I bet I have at least 2 MORE days til it is done.


GAM I was just going to PM you to see what you were working on - I miss your pictures!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

7thswan said:


> FR, you could do the tie easly. CO 3(or 4) knit,then without turning slide the stiches back to the tip and knit again. This causes you to actuay knit a tube. Try it, you'll see what is supposed to happen.
> A friend of mine Liz, raises/dyes/mixes the nicest 30 %mohair/ 70%romney mixed roveing. Her website, Fibersofmichigan.


Ok FR - we need VIDEO of this. I can't wait to see how these turn out!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

PKBoo said:


> GAM I was just going to PM you to see what you were working on - I miss your pictures!


I know it. I have been doing a lot of housepainting.
Yesterday I painted a very rusty metal shed that was also covered w/ moss on the roof. It was gross, and now is gleaming.
I actually do have an 'after' pic of it, if you want to see it. :teehee:

Otherwise:
~I finally got my new slippers felted
~ I am finishing the gusset on a 2nd sock
~spinning a bobbin of CeCe's mohair
~and tonight I started a scarf in brioche stitch from Wooliam's fiber.

Someday I should start my own thread instead of hijacking Forerunner's.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

No disrespect intended FR.  I rather like the Honeycomb stitch you have there. And Honeycomb it will be called. 
If you search for "dress smocking" and click on the images, you will see what I was referring to in sewing. I tried to cut & paste, but was unsuccessful.
Since yarn is so much more fuller than fabric the patterns do look like honey combs.
And, (clearing throat, pulling at collar) if you already knew that, then I apologize for unnecessary descriptions and/or babblings.
I, uh, think I'll go finish working in my plant room in the basement, arranging my new gro-lites.













jd


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh, goodness.....no disrespect taken. 

I was only being appalled at the source, not the messenger. :bow:

The pic didn't show, but I would like to see what you're referring to......


GAM..... feel free to hijack. I do it all the time. :grin:

I'm K2P2ing the last cuff........ and I doubt I'll have the patience to wait 'til I'm done with the tie to post a pic or two. :whistlin:


ETA...... um, JD.....plant room ? basement ? gro lites ?




:run:


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Google Image Result for http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_oTv4OIe9yUg/Sgf_8b1TrwI/AAAAAAAAACo/lTlxvZ2VWOk/s400/Smocking%2BDress2.jpg

There, it did it. wheee I figured it out. Little things make me so happy, but then again I am v-e-r-y easily amused. lol 
jd


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Hmm. Yes....I've seen "smocking" on sewn dresses before, but wasn't paying much attention at the time.
The effect does appear to be similar.

I tried the website that 7thSwan shared, but it came up in Oriental script. :huh:

Cardigan is done. 

Now to wait for daylight and waking photographer...... maybe even a model, if one chances by. :teehee:

I took a few shots here at the table, but the lighting makes for a horrendous representation of my colors, so.....


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

OK.... Sun's up!!! Where are the pictures??? Just kidding.... but I DO love to see your creations!!!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Promise not to laugh.
















I'm new to open robes.


















I'm slow when I can't knit in the round.















It's cold out.















I didn't follow a pattern. :ashamed:















The leaves mostly fell off the trees.















Honest, now....... this was purely experimental, beginning to end, colors and everything. 













Get that smirk off your face. :indif:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Forerunner said:


> Hmm. Yes....I've seen "smocking" on sewn dresses before, but wasn't paying much attention at the time.
> The effect does appear to be similar.
> 
> I tried the website that 7thSwan shared, but it came up in Oriental script. :huh:
> ...


Sorry about that FR,she must have changed her website. Nice Cardigan!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

SHUT THE FRONT DOOR !!!! That cardi is GORGEOUS !!!!! You NEED to write out this pattern, and I will buy it !!!
....your making me start looking for BIG FAT needles !!!!!! What size do you use ??? 

Absolutely stunning work ...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Interesting that is has a "tail" cut away type of thing. Nice job FR


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Nice pictures!!! Worth the wait for sure!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Can I trade my sweater for THAT one?!?!?!?

It is drop jaw gorgeous!!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Someday I should start my own thread instead of hijacking Forerunner's.


YES PLEASE!!! (or post to WIHH's new "What's on your needle" which I'm glad she started!)

FR - your knitting skills continue to amaze me! How long have you been knitting? Wasn't it just a short time ago that you learned? Wow - just wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Aww, ya'll just go on, so.....

I told you it was experimental. :shrug:

Truth be, the "pattern" couldn't be simpler.

I'm a spindly little feller to be fittin' with clothes, 5'8"/145-150..... and I cast on 56 stitches on size 19 needles. 
Now, mind you, when I knit a pullover, I cast on 48-52, and that fits me pretty good, but I figured to cast a few extra for an open front, and next one I'll add 4 more (maybe 8, even) I was able to easily make up for being a little narrow to wrap at the knees with the full length lapel (or almost full length, as MW observed  )

On my pullovers, I add 4 stitches in the body, in the area that would be the seam under the arm, as I work up to the arm holes. That gradually gives a little more chest room while keeping a little snugger fit at the hip. 
I did the same with the robe, but will likely just cast on the 60-64 and knit straight up to the sleeve hole on the next one, especially if I continue with the honeycomb pattern, which does pull the stitches a little more snugly than open stockinette stitching.

So, that gives some idea the madness that I endure in my attempts to fit myself. 

Incidentally, this sweater called for 4 strands of Lamb's Pride, bulky and four strands various wool worsted weights.....no mohair, as it was all very experimental, see.....

After casting on, I ribbed the first 10 inches with K2P2, then knit up from there another 16-17 inches before I split the panel into two fronts and a back, for sleeve holes.
By that time, I was up to 60 stitches....16 each for the front panels and 28 for the back.

I kept the numbers divisible by four to accommodate even honeycombing all around.
I knit each panel for about 10-11 inches, which allowed for picking up 34-35 stitches for each sleeve after closing up the shoulders by simply lining them up evenly and pulling the alternating stitches through each other with a crochet hook until I had reduced to 30 stitches left around the neck. I knit back and forth a couple times across the neck area and then proceeded down one side, picking up stitches all the way down almost to the bottom of the robe, then knit back up, around the neck again, then picked up stitches down the opposite side to the bottom, then knit back and forth (all 140-some stitches  ) ribbing the lapel with K2P2 until I began to get the effect I wanted. 
It was a sight to see that lapel coming together.
In the process of knitting this one, I figured out how to eliminate my little stair steps that I had in Rachel's smaller sweater coat, a year or so ago.....as I bound off the lapel ribbing toward the bottom first, and keep knitting back and forth to facilitate a broader lapel around the neck than toward the bottom portion.
Running a little short of my key color, and not knowing exactly how all was going to pan out, I knit this lapel smaller than I'll do the next one, likely 50-75% smaller......
I was delighted the way everything lay and fit when I was done, just delighted. 
Next time, I'm thinking I might just shoot for euphoric.

After the lapel was done ( I bound off 4 stitches at the bottom portions, each round, after the bottom of the lapel was 6 inches wide.....back and forth, back and forth, until I ended up with ten stitches left around the back of the neck, at which point I finished binding off and called it dandy)..... I picked up arm hole stitches for the sleeves, as I said, 34-35 each arm. Now let me tell yuh, picking up stitches after knitting the honeycomb pattern isn't quite as easy as doing so following stockinette stitch.....

I counted out to have my multiples of four on the arms to make 7 honeycombs around each arm, and used purl stitches under the arm so that I could make reductions down the sleeve without fouling my honeycomb pattern.
Then I knit down accordingly until about 18 inches of arm, at which point I reduced the last from 28 to 24 stitches and switched to 16 inch 17s to start the cuff ribbing, K2P2.
I also dropped one bulky strand and one worsted strand so as not to crowd the 17s and make too stiff a cuff. I made 10 rounds on the 17s, then added my two strands back in and switched back to the 19s to make a bigger finished cuff, then knit 12 rounds on the 19s before binding off.

I did knit the belt tie today, but gave up trying to figure out what 7th was trying to explain and just cast 7 stitches on my 17 circs and knit one side, purled the other to about 6 feet of belt.

The curse of a somewhat genius bent must be a horrible handicap in following simple instructions. :sob:

Any questions ? I know I'm a bit hodge podge and rambly, but there you have it.....


ETA...... PKBoo...... just over two years. 
I shudder to think what another two might bring.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wow! I really like that one.
Saw a page somewhere that a designer did, and there were all sorts of big sweaters. I thought of you. And yours are much nicer.
Need to go find that link if I can.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

"I'm a spindly little feller to be fittin' with clothes, 5'8"/145-150..... and I cast on 56 stitches on size 19 needles. "

 Just remember thet dynamite comes in small packages FR.
I agree, that is "drop jaw awesome". Nicely done!!
jd


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Here is a video on how to make an I cord. (what I was trying to explaine).
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtEcPORG5Aw]How to Knit - Making an i-cord - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

jd4020 said:


> Just remember thet dynamite comes in small packages FR.



:huh:


*whispering*

(shhhhhhhh......... I wasn't gunna say that out loud)


:lookout:




Thank you, 7th. I cast on them four, like you said, and then looked at it and felt my brain start to glaze over. 
We'll see how this 1950s vintage Mac feels about watching a video.:grit:
At some point (and don't tell nobody you heard this from me) it would be nice to sit down with an experienced knitter (again) and take up a half dozen or so of these simple little tricks. :indif:


MamaJ....I certainly would like to see what yer comparing me to.
They say that if yuh do what you love, with all yer heart........ that you'll eventually starve to death. :hysterical:

I may just prove 'em wrong, fer spite, yet. :heh:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Miz Mary...... the "What Just Be on Yer Needles" thread got so many pictures on it that my computer starts to smoke when I go there. :huh: So, to answer your question over there, my strand holder, above the yarn box, is an old electrical wire insulator like what used to hold the wires from Grampa's house to that one old light out in the chicken house. It's made of ceramic and slick as a whistle. 

Aggravating computer, anyhow.... 

I think it's time for an upgrade. I'll bet there's Macs out there from the late 60s fer cheep. :heh:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

FR, your amazing !!! I am gonna print out your instructions and give it a whorl this winter ... my DH was IMMMMMMMPRESSED with your divine creations ! Im off to find some size 17 needle's !! ... what length is good ???


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

*whispers*

I used 19s. 

I cast on a 32", then use a 47" to start up the body......and use the 32" to pick up sleeve stitches, then switch to my 24" to knit the sleeves...and then a 16 inch #17 to knit the cuff.
For the lapel, I used 3 of my 5 sets of 47" # 19s. :whistlin:



IF you choose to work with 17s, I dare say increase the stitch count by 20%. and decrease the strands by 30%......... but that would be kinda like taking a swim in a bath tub right after getting back from your first trip to the ocean, see.......


(ETA....... work is caught up for the moment......and I cast on another, gunna be a little bigger and little deeper earth tones, just this a.m. :shrug: )


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Forerunner said:


> At some point (and don't tell nobody you heard this from me) it would be nice to sit down with an experienced knitter (again) and take up a half dozen or so of these simple little tricks. :indif:


:grit: Fur crying out loud FR, If'n you want me to visit, just say so! If nothing else, when Bishop Hill fiber guild has you up for a meeting, we can meet there and go over some 'tricks'.




Forerunner said:


> They say that if yuh do what you love, with all yer heart........ that you'll eventually starve to death. :hysterical:
> 
> I may just prove 'em wrong, fer spite, yet. :heh:


YOU!?! Spiteful?!?! Say it ain't so! Then again ... there's only certain fiber your stomach can digest ... thank goodness you have fiber on the hoof so you can feed your fiber both ways.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey FR I knew that your cardigans would turn out amazing!

Love it.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks Frazzle. 

They are time consuming......and the first one weighs 11 pounds :whistlin:
but maybe slowing down and shooting for masterpieces is where I'm supposed to be, yuh know ?

I was really surprised how the neck blends so well with the body, picking up stitches on the lapel. It lays phenomenally. Plenty of room to go bigger, too.

Simple, simple, simple.....but amazing.


Cyndi....I know you been busy and all. :grouphug:

But whenever you feel froggy, you just jump. 

Paul needs to see _the project_, anyhow. :heh:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It's so much easier for me to come down then to try to get both of down at the same time ... got to arrange for animal care and all.


----------

